# $20,000 EV Conversion Contest



## GregR (Oct 16, 2010)

I trust everyone has heard by now that Jack Rickard from http://www.evtv.me is sponsoring a $US20,000 give-way of EV conversion goodies. 
This includes Netgain Warp 9, CALB batteries and Solitron Controller plus some other stuff. 

You can enter the competition here. 
http://web.me.com/mjrickard/contest.html


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm entered! No harm in trying, right? 

A 30 kWh battery pack... Wow... 

Dreaming...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Kiwi,
What have you been up to?
Is another EV in the works?


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Coley said:


> Hey Kiwi,
> What have you been up to?
> Is another EV in the works?


Mate I'm broker than a broke mortgage broker on Brokeback Mountain. We're down to 1 income at the moment - and my hours have just been cut! Sadly this all means an EV is absolutely out of the question as we're having to borrow money just to pay the regular bills. 
Hopefully things will change soon if the Mrs can finally find work. There's lots of job vacancies about, but the competition is fierce.


----------

